# first litter



## Jasonwarr1 (Aug 19, 2013)

My girl just had pups and i got a couple questions. This sounds funny to ask but i read that you may notice enlarged nipples, on her i cant even see them. I just want to make sure they are nursing. How can you tell?


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

You should see milk bands on the babies if they're nursing. Little white patches in their abdomen; it's the milk in their tummies.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

You see those white creamy lines that go across the belly? Those are milk bands that means the babies are getting fed if you don't seem them then you might need to help mom. You can use infant soy formula and a syringe or paintbrush. Hopefully she is but just in case.







View attachment 80570


----------

